# older curados vs new lews



## mullet1422

I have a couple Curados I'm trying to trade. A 100D and 200E7. What I really want is the left handed version of each one. Anyway, a guy just offered me two new Lews that are left handed. Not sure the models yet. What are y'alls opinions? What models should I be looking for? Any other brands I should consider?


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

Even the very best Lews do not compare with Shimano. Initially they are great and with proper care they will work fine for a while, but at some point you will need a part. At that point it becomes a **** shoot. I used to work on them, but I wont take them any more because availability of parts is so sketchy.


----------



## mullet1422

Thanks Mike. Would you recommend anything else?


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

I think you are the right track. Finding lefties in those two models would be ideal. The current Citica/Curado is a great reel. No need to break the bank.


----------



## [email protected]

Mike in Friendswood said:


> Even the very best Lews do not compare with Shimano. Initially they are great and with proper care they will work fine for a while, but at some point you will need a part. At that point it becomes a **** shoot. I used to work on them, but I wont take them any more because availability of parts is so sketchy.


Not correct. Sorry Mike. I have fished and serviced Lew's for over 10 years now excellent reels. All Lew's factory direct dealers have access to ALL parts. If you or anyone need parts call me. Take the Lew's challenge bring your Shimano on a rod you can cast your reel and a Lew's if you don't agree it's better I will clean your Shimano for free for a year.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dipsay

[email protected] said:


> Not correct. Sorry Mike. I have fished and serviced Lew's for over 10 years now excellent reels. All Lew's factory direct dealers have access to ALL parts. If you or anyone need parts call me. Take the Lew's challenge bring your Shimano on a rod you can cast your reel and a Lew's if you don't agree it's better I will clean your Shimano for free for a year.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


To each is own brotha, I think what Mike was referring to is that in terms of durability there's nothing that can compare to the older Shimanos. End of discussion. period. I'm with Mike on this one. People have asked me over the years what reel to buy. To be honest, the last reel that I felt held up and had fantastic casting, smoothness of retrieve and drag was the Ch100D series. Im of the mindset that the older genre Shimanos have no comparison. I'm talking about CU200B, 200BSf, CU100b, Cu100D, Ch100SF, CH100A, CI100DSV. I too have worked on Lews reels over the years as well as Mike and I can tell ya, they don't hold a candle to the older Shimanos in terms of durability and smoothness. I really haven't been impressed with any manufacturer in the past 8 years or so to be honest. And as far as casting, I'll put a BSF up against anything out there..Dip


----------



## Zimbass

Sorry Allan, I have to also agree with Mike and Dipsay with their thoughts on Shimano classics.

Worked on a few Lews and not impressed with either their build quality or quality control. Maybe we get different models over here to US, but not impressed.

Cheers,

Terry.


----------



## Hooked

If you can find a leftie 200BSF in decent condition jump on it. My wife and I each have one as well as a couple Lews each (she has lefties) and my go to is always the 200BSF. Don't get me wrong, I like the Lews a lot and use them regularly as they cast well and very smooth operating. Just like the Shimano better.


----------



## [email protected]

My response was to the comment that parts availability was sketchy. I said that as a factory dealer that ALL parts are available for Lew's . I own and fish Lew's because it will out fish anything out there including your 10 ounce old curado bsv


Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilbert

[email protected] said:


> .......I own and fish Lew's because it will out fish anything out there including your 10 ounce old curado bsv
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


that's one of the dumbest things I have ever read on here :headknock


----------



## c hook

*very simple*

every reel will get salt and debris inside it, it's inevitable. so in all reality a serious breakdown and cleaning is essential for all reels, Lew's, Shimano, garcia etc. None of them are exempt from a complete salt meltdown, if not properly cared for. i clean my reels more often then they need it, and i pull my bearings every two or three trips for a cleaning(or bushings). there is no substitute for a clean, long casting properly working reel with a baby a#@ smooth drag. the question is which reel actually cast the farthest. everyone had his favorite reel and in his mind just like he's a legend, he has the best reel bar none:rotfl: so i'd suggest casting your favorite reel and measuring the distance to post up. this would be a honer system, no fibbing. Then there is no, he said she said. but if you post up the longest distance, be ready for a designated time and location cast off. no fake news :texasflag


----------



## seekstaff1

As a lifelong Shimano guy it was very hard for me to pick up a Lews. Several of my buddies that are full time guides talked me in to buying the first one. I figured, what the heck the reel was not that expensive and if I didnâ€™t like it I still had my Shimanos. I bought the Custom Inshore and after fishing it the first week, I fell in love with it. I am extremely impressed with my casting distance. I am on the water on average five days a week and really put my reels to the test. I have had that Custom Inshore for a year now and have since bought a Team Light and they have become my go to reels. With all that being said the Lews reels took some getting used to. After fishing Shimano for so long I was used to the tight feeling and quiet reel and the Lews feels a little looser when casting and definitely are a louder. The reason I like the Lews better is because they can outcast any of my Shimano reels and their drag system is awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook

*right*



seekstaff1 said:


> As a lifelong Shimano guy it was very hard for me to pick up a Lews. Several of my buddies that are full time guides talked me in to buying the first one. I figured, what the heck the reel was not that expensive and if I didnâ€™t like it I still had my Shimanos. I bought the Custom Inshore and after fishing it the first week, I fell in love with it. I am extremely impressed with my casting distance. I am on the water on average five days a week and really put my reels to the test. I have had that Custom Inshore for a year now and have since bought a Team Light and they have become my go to reels. With all that being said the Lews reels took some getting used to. After fishing Shimano for so long I was used to the tight feeling and quiet reel and the Lews feels a little looser when casting and definitely are a louder. The reason I like the Lews better is because they can outcast any of my Shimano reels and their drag system is awesome.
> 
> everyone has their favorite farthest casting reel, it's different for each. :texasflag


----------



## marshrunner757

[email protected] said:


> Not correct. Sorry Mike. I have fished and serviced Lew's for over 10 years now excellent reels. All Lew's factory direct dealers have access to ALL parts. If you or anyone need parts call me. Take the Lew's challenge bring your Shimano on a rod you can cast your reel and a Lew's if you don't agree it's better I will clean your Shimano for free for a year.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I've replaced one Pawl and a part I lost over the past 6+ years. Called lews direct both times and had parts at my door in less than 3 days. I was die had Shimano but when I bought my first TP, all 6 of my Shimano's were sold.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Gilbert said:


> that's one of the dumbest things I have ever read on here :headknock


Welcome to the site must be your first day

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Lew's pro ti on quest rod









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel

mullet1422 said:


> I have a couple Curados I'm trying to trade. A 100D and 200E7. What I really want is the left handed version of each one. Anyway, a guy just offered me two new Lews that are left handed. Not sure the models yet. What are y'alls opinions? What models should I be looking for? Any other brands I should consider?


I fish lefty too, you can find CU101Ds on ebay pretty often (I sold all but 2 of mine), some even in great shape. I'd skip the 201E7 and look for a new Curado 71 or 201K. I have both and so far both are great reels.

As a mostly wade fishermen I find myself starting to favor reels with the external brakes more over my older reels, including CH51MG and CH101D7. I haven't found a good deal on the new Cu151DC but all the reviews are great and it sounds like it will be a killer for the rest, if I like it and it holds up to the salt, might as well sell the rest of my old CHs.

I wish I had the $$$ and guts to try coating the PCB on a DC in CX like these guys do.






If it works, it might make the DC last a LOT longer.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

The DC reels are actually quite saltwater resistant as they are. I have worked on a few that obviously were used hard with zero corrosion showing on the electronic components. That always surprises me. In a good way.


----------



## Dipsay

Yeah cuz those chips aint cheap! lol


----------



## Elgall55

I have a curado 101D I can sale you if youâ€™re still interested.


----------



## FloridaFishinFool

Hooked said:


> Just like the Shimano better.


I work at a warranty repair facility for shimano, Daiwa, and other brands including Lew's.

I have worked on reels now for more than 30 plus years. I won't own a Lew's either. Won't touch a Daiwa as well.

No one makes them like Shimano!


----------



## bubbas kenner

Mike in Friendswood said:


> Even the very best Lews do not compare with Shimano. Initially they are great and with proper care they will work fine for a while, but at some point you will need a part. At that point it becomes a **** shoot. I used to work on them, but I wont take them any more because availability of parts is so sketchy.


Exactly


----------



## Dipsay

This right here is the MECA of Shimano Addiction lol


----------



## Jt89

I think u cant go wrong with either reel honestly. Im pretty sure 80 percent of people my age grew up on shimanos. I loved my 200e7 but once my dad let me use his lews years ago I made the switch. they just fit better in my hand and are much lighter. I still have the og lews inshore and a lews lite. Iv had them for years. fish on the weekends. iv had that inshore since they first came out with them 6 years ago? and I recently replaced the bearings from my lite and put hedgehog studios in my lite. other than Iv done nothing but use them and clean them. same drag washers. same anti reverse bearings.


----------



## JimD

good to see all is good on 2C. I loved the old greenies and still use a superfree. I am not sure the Shimanos series were that good for several series after the old greenies. The newer one may be now but I have some Lews that work well so far.


----------



## dk2429

Lews for sure.. Had two of the E7's, sold them a few months later. Instead opted for the Lews Lite.

I haven't had good luck with Shimano in general though. I had bought a brand new Curado 70HG and got rid of that hunk pretty quick. Didn't take it long for it to start making noise. Got the Concept A in it's place and no regrets.

I also had a Curado K and took it back a day later. Felt like *** out of the box no matter what I did to it.

Not Shimano, but I had bought a brand new Abu Garcia Revo ALX for $260. Felt like a great reel out of the box, super light and smooth. That **** went back to Academy the next day after a trip. Not only could I not get it dialed in right, but it didn't take it look to start making noise and squealing. Took it back and got a second Concept C. No regrets.

So as of now, all of my reels are 13 Fishing aside from the one Lews Lite and none of them have yet to give me any issues or reason to get rid of them. It's just funny that 13 is the company that seems to get made fun of a lot, but it's the only brand of reels I have yet to have any issue out of. 

I think Shimano appears to have been a top dog when they were built with quality in Japan, but the new ones (even from die-hard shimano fans) aren't the same.


----------



## c hook

*competition*



dk2429 said:


> Lews for sure.. Had two of the E7's, sold them a few months later. Instead opted for the Lews Lite.
> 
> I haven't had good luck with Shimano in general though. I had bought a brand new Curado 70HG and got rid of that hunk pretty quick. Didn't take it long for it to start making noise. Got the Concept A in it's place and no regrets.
> 
> I also had a Curado K and took it back a day later. Felt like *** out of the box no matter what I did to it.
> 
> Not Shimano, but I had bought a brand new Abu Garcia Revo ALX for $260. Felt like a great reel out of the box, super light and smooth. That **** went back to Academy the next day after a trip. Not only could I not get it dialed in right, but it didn't take it look to start making noise and squealing. Took it back and got a second Concept C. No regrets.
> 
> So as of now, all of my reels are 13 Fishing aside from the one Lews Lite and none of them have yet to give me any issues or reason to get rid of them. It's just funny that 13 is the company that seems to get made fun of a lot, but it's the only brand of reels I have yet to have any issue out of.
> 
> I think Shimano appears to have been a top dog when they were built with quality in Japan, but the new ones (even from die-hard shimano fans) aren't the same.


the competition has gotten fierce in recent years, with Lew's, Concept 13, and Shimano battleing it out. it's been good for the market and consumers. the reels have become more precision tuned, smaller tolerances, lighter material, cast farther and are much smoother(casting and reeling). It's personal preference, just like Chevy, Ford and Dodge. :texasflag


----------



## JimD

I still have an old super free greenie and it is almost as good as my Lews after all the years as a stand by but I need to ask the question.


Everybody always talks about the OLD Shimano Greenies and not the new Shimano reels as a rule when they talk? No one mentions the couple of versions that came out after the Greeneis that sucked.


----------



## biljiczop

I'm in the market for a new reel and have only used Lews before but I have heard so many things about the curado.


----------



## biljiczop

Does anyone have experience with both? Any noticeable pros or cons of either of them? Also, I hear the older curados are better than the new ones? Any help would be greatly appreciated!  techzpod.com mobdro apk


----------



## Plumbwader

Dont listen to the Lews haters. They are bad to the bone. There’s nothing wrong with Shimanos at all but a Lews Custom Lite or Team Lite are just tough to beat. Awesome braking and drag systems and they cast a mile. I’ve never had one issue in the 6 years I’ve been using them.


----------



## fish4food

Plumbwader said:


> Dont listen to the Lews haters. They are bad to the bone. There’s nothing wrong with Shimanos at all but a Lews Custom Lite or Team Lite are just tough to beat. Awesome braking and drag systems and they cast a mile. I’ve never had one issue in the 6 years I’ve been using them.



They are great until they break.
I started about 3 years ago with the white Lews Custom Inshore. Bought 1, and wife got me one a few months later. Fished both exclusively.

About 6 months in, the anti-reverse bearing went out on one. Called Lews and they sent a replacement. About 3 months later, bearing goes out on the other reel I had. Called Lews and they sent another replacement. 

Customer service is great. I sold those and got 2 Custom Lites. Awesome reels! Very light. Great drag. Awesome braking system.

Except in less than a year the Brake, literally broke on one. Lews has the parts in stock when I called and I was able to replace them. 

A few months later, the Brake on the other broke as well. Exactly as the first did. Called Lews, parts are out of stock. So now I’ve got a tell that doesn’t cast near as well as it should. 

Lews has no ETA on when they will arrive. 

I really don’t want to switch to anything else as I love them when they actually work. But 4 reels from Lews in 2 years have all broken parts. 

I made the switch from Shimano Citica and Curado 100 DSV’s. Thank goodness I still have 5 new in box and 3 I am using right now that my Lews is broken.


----------



## Plumbwader

fish4food said:


> They are great until they break.
> I started about 3 years ago with the white Lews Custom Inshore. Bought 1, and wife got me one a few months later. Fished both exclusively.
> 
> About 6 months in, the anti-reverse bearing went out on one. Called Lews and they sent a replacement. About 3 months later, bearing goes out on the other reel I had. Called Lews and they sent another replacement.
> 
> Customer service is great. I sold those and got 2 Custom Lites. Awesome reels! Very light. Great drag. Awesome braking system.
> 
> Except in less than a year the Brake, literally broke on one. Lews has the parts in stock when I called and I was able to replace them.
> 
> A few months later, the Brake on the other broke as well. Exactly as the first did. Called Lews, parts are out of stock. So now I’ve got a tell that doesn’t cast near as well as it should.
> 
> Lews has no ETA on when they will arrive.
> 
> I really don’t want to switch to anything else as I love them when they actually work. But 4 reels from Lews in 2 years have all broken parts.
> 
> I made the switch from Shimano Citica and Curado 100 DSV’s. Thank goodness I still have 5 new in box and 3 I am using right now that my Lews is broken.


Yeah man that sucks. My mileage has been much better. I can see why you would be frustrated.


----------



## c hook

I've got a Lew's TLL, two 13-Z's and two Core 50's. All have been great. But I'm back to fishing my Core 50's with ceramic bearings(i run my bearings dry, no lube), I also run a free spool and thumb it, but this is a way to get a serious backlash if not careful. The core 50's are the lightest of the three, and getting mega distance.


----------



## RB II

IMO, each has it's place. The greenies are bullet proof. If you are casting heavier lures and bait of any kind, they will compete with any reel around for casting distance. 
I don't have any Lews, mostly because I don't fish very much/hard anymore, so the old Greenies, Curado SF, Chronarchs, and the Curado 50Es make up my stable of reels for bay fishing with almost any lure or baits. No real reason to change now.
I have a very good friend who is hard core fisherman and was a Shimano guy and he has switched over to Lews, but he gets some sponsorships, so not sure if he is saving money or really likes them. But knowing him, he likes them better.


----------



## Jake_12

I love my lews lites and I love my curado 50E 200E5 and E7 .But the Lews is a tik lighter and cast way better . I was just about to sell my curados (4) but I decided to test out new boca orange seal bearings in one . WOW that made all the difference for 30$ a reel it’s totally worth upgrading bearings . They cast Better than when they were new . Give it a try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nino10

think you are the right track. Finding lefties in those two models would be ideal.


----------

